# New outdoor Enclosure



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i406/maro110/teguenclosure2.jpg


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2011)

_ Is that just a temporary day time hang out spot? More info on the set up please. _


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 28, 2011)

Wow! It looks great! Aren't you afraid of other animals getting into your tegus enclosure? Like snakes, bugs stuff like that. I want to make an outdoor enclosure but thats what I am afraid of.


----------



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

I live n Iowa so Not a lot of crawlers. I am building a top to prevent the rare raccoon. Until them I am moving him in at night


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2011)

_How big is your Tegu? 
How deep is the substrate?
Are the only hides that platform thing and the tupperware container?
What about stray cats or dogs and birds of prey even during the day?_


----------



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _How big is your Tegu?
> How deep is the substrate?
> Are the only hides that platform thing and the tupperware container?
> What about stray cats or dogs and birds of prey even during the day?_


Tegu is just at 3' he will be a year old in July
Substrate is about 12" deep
The Tupperware lid is what I put his food on.
IN the opposite corner is an half underground hide
The lid will be finished today and today is his first day outside.


----------



## jondancer (May 28, 2011)

nice. those mini trees are awesome too


----------



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, I started working with Bonsai or Mini Trees 4 years ago. There a lot of fun unlike a Tegu when you put them down they stay there!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2011)

_Okay,.. so is it more of a permanent outside enclosure or just something you plan to use during the summer? I don't know what Iowa weather is like and the first post is just a pic with no info._


----------



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

This is a summer enclosure. It get below zero her in the winter. Summers can be hot and humid. For a good 4 - 5 months it will work here in iowa then back into there indoor enclosures. It's nice to have them in natural sunlight when possible and 5 months of it is great.


----------

